# XFX ab 2009 mit ATI-Karten im Portofolio



## xTc (12. Dezember 2008)

*Nachdem Nvidia sich von einigen Partnern trennte, wurden die Gerüchte immer lauter das XFX möglicherweise ATI-Karten anbieten wird. Nun steht es offiziell fest: Ab 2009 gibt es Grafikkarten von XFX mit ATI-Chipsätzen. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem Nivida sich in letzter Zeit von einigen Partnern trennte wurden die Gerüchte darüber laut, das einige Hersteller anstatt Nvidia-Chips in Zukunft ATI-Chips auf Ihren Karten verbauen werde.


Nach z.B. Gainward ist nun XFX der nächste Hersteller der auf den roten Zug aufspringt. Laut Fudzilla will sich XFX nicht ganz von Nvidia abwenden. Nvidia wird über den Schritt von XFX sicherlicht nicht sehr erfreut sein.

Quelle:
*Fudzilla - XFX goes ATI*


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2008)

das wäre echt schade, enn XFX keine NV karten mehr verkaufen würde, an XFXs Stelle, würde ich beides ins Programm nehmen
Asus und MSI verkaufen auch beides, und klappt doch super
außerdem könnte XFX dadurch auch Kunden verlieren, was für sie und NV schlecht wäre
folglich--> XFX sollte NV im Segment behalten und Beide( NV, XFX) wären glücklich
so sehe ich das alles


----------



## Semih91 (12. Dezember 2008)

Da stimme ich Bloemfontein vollkommen zu. XFX passt ganz gut zu NV auch wegen der Optik. Oder sie sollten einfach beides verkaufen, womit aber auch viele Kunden unzufrieden wären, meiner Meinung nach. Ich wär das zum Beispiel


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Bloemfontein vollkommen zu. XFX passt ganz gut zu NV auch wegen der Optik. Oder sie sollten einfach beides verkaufen, womit aber auch viele Kunden unzufrieden wären, meiner Meinung nach. Ich wär das zum Beispiel


es wäre aber nur gut für sie, besser als NV aufzugeben, denn sonst müssten die ja rote karten herstellen, was gar nicht passen würde, da hast du schon recht


----------



## Fransen (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde diese wende gut.
Vllt. schafft es XFX, ATI Karten mit schwarzem PCB auf den Markt zu werfen.

Aber ich finde XFX sollte nich komplett ins "rote" Lager wechseln...


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2008)

Steht den nun fest, ob Nvidia sich von XFX trennen wird? Das soll wohl nur eine Absicherung von XFX sein.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich finde diese wende gut.
> Vllt. schafft es XFX, ATI Karten mit schwarzem PCB auf den Markt zu werfen.
> 
> Aber ich finde XFX sollte nich komplett ins "rote" Lager wechseln...


Der wär echt klasse ATI mit Schwarzen PCBdas wär der Hammer.


----------



## xTc (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke, XFX wird dann wohl Karten von beiden Herstellern anbieten.

Wobei ich schwarze Radeons echt mal klasse finde. Die 9600 von Sapphire, ist die letzte an die ich mich erinnern kann. Die aktuelle X² mal ausgenommen.



Gruß


----------



## Fransen (12. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Wobei ich schwarze Radeons echt mal klasse finde. Die 9600 von Sapphire, ist die letzte an die ich mich erinnern kann. Die aktuelle X² mal ausgenommen.


Du vergisst da welche...
...Asus Matrix.

Aber für mehr ATI's mit schwarzem PCB spreche ich mich auch ganz klar aus...


----------



## xTc (12. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Asus Matrix.



Die ist nicht erhältlich. Und so lang ich es die nicht am Markt gibt, zählt die nicht. 

Was bringt es dir, wenn eine Karte mit einem schwarzen PCB jemals gelistet, aber niemals zu lieferbar war.


----------



## Fransen (12. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Die ist nicht erhältlich. Und so lang ich es die nicht am Markt gibt, zählt die nicht.
> 
> Was bringt es dir, wenn eine Karte mit einem schwarzen PCB jemals gelistet, aber niemals zu lieferbar war.



Mmhh, so habe habe ich das jetzt noch garnicht gesehen.

Naja, aber wenigstens hat Asus uns die Bilder nicht vorenthalten...
...gibt es eigentlich Info's wieso diese nicht lieferbar sind??


----------



## xTc (12. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenigstens hat Asus uns die Bilder nicht vorenthalten...
> ...gibt es eigentlich Info's wieso diese nicht lieferbar sind??



Auch wenn es etwas OT ist, egal. Also ich habe da mal was gelesen, die Karte sollte bei einem Shop ab dem 23.12 lieferbar sein. 


Gruß


----------



## Hardware-Experte (13. Dezember 2008)

XFX goes ATI. Klasse. Wenn ich mir ne Karte hole dann von XFX oder Sapphire.  Hab aber auch nichts gegen ASUS.


----------



## Biosman (13. Dezember 2008)

Gainward hat schon bewiesen wie gut dieser Hersteller ATI Karten bauen kann, denke die 4870 Golden Sample ist einer der Besten!

Mal sehen wie die Karten unter XFX aussehen! Freut mich für ATI


----------



## lowkres (13. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch perfekt.Das zeigt das ATI back ist.Desweiteren ist es auch besser,weil wenn mehr Hersteller auch ATI Karten anbieten,kommt auch ein Reiz der ATI veranlasst,das sie diesmal alles richtig gemacht haben und beim nächsten mal noch besser werden,um die Kunden etc. zufriedenzustellen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf die XFX Radeon HD4870 X2 Black Edition. 
*haben will*


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Dezember 2008)

Find ich super, aber hoffentlich bleibt XFX in beiden Lagern erhalten...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn jetzt auch XFX zu ATI übergeht sind doch Leadtek und EVGA die einzigen exklusiven Boardpartner von Nvidia oder?

Na die werden sich freuen in Kalifornien...


----------



## Dark_Eagle (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde auch XFX sollte beides anbieten. Weil meine Nvidea Karten waren immer von XFX und ich war sehr zufrieden damit. Und ich würde mich auch freuen wenn sie ATI Karten bringen würden weil dann kann man erst entscheiden welchen Chip man will und dann trotzdem bei seinem Lieblingshersteller bestellen!

lg Dark_Eagle


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. Dezember 2008)

XFX wird doch auch weiterhin noch Karten von Nvidia anbieten.


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2008)

XFX ist ja kein Nvidia Partner mehr, von daher macht der Schritt hin zu ATI Sinn.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> XFX ist ja kein Nvidia Partner mehr, von daher macht der Schritt hin zu ATI Sinn.


Was XFX ist wohl auch raus geflogen?


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2008)

War das Meining ja. Ansonsten dürften die auch keine ATI Karten anbieten weil Nvidia die offiziellen Partner unterstüzt


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt auch XFX zu ATI übergeht sind doch Leadtek und EVGA die einzigen exklusiven Boardpartner von Nvidia oder?
> 
> Na die werden sich freuen in Kalifornien...


und was ist mit zotac die produzieren doch auch nur NV


----------



## Caelte (13. Dezember 2008)

Und Point of View und BFG auch.


----------



## killer89 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dann gibts ja endlich mal ne vernünftige Alternative zu Sappire 

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Dann gibts ja endlich mal ne vernünftige Alternative zu Sappire
> 
> MfG


Wieso zu Saphhire?
XFX sehe ich eher als Konkurrent zu Gainward oder Asus.


----------



## killer89 (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja... bisher waren mir Gainward und ASUS entweder zu teuer oder zu schlecht ausgestattet, ich hoffe, dass es sich mit XFX ändert 

MfG


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Dezember 2008)

XFX klasse,dann is meine nächste ATI sicher von xFx,nich nur das die XFX Karten ,imme rdas beste styling von meinen nV´s hatte,waren es die einzigen die auch hielten,die beiden nv´s die ich von XFX hatte,die 6200 und die 8600 GTS funzen jtz auch noch tadellos,deswegen steht für mich fest,wäe mein neuer subvendor Favourit bei ATI ist


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sie ganz weg von NV gehen, wäre das SEHR schlecht, viele verbinden XFX einfach mit NV, womit ich meine das viele XFX für einen Teil von NV halten/ gehalten haben. Für eingefleischte Fan-Furze wäre alleine das, das XFX beide unterstützt wahrscheinlich eine Todsünde, was ich persönlich aber SEHR begrüssen würde, da sie dadurch ja nur noch mehr Kunden ansprechen würden, und auch in der Vergangenheit sich mit ihren XXX-und-so-weiter Modellen einen gewissen Namen gemacht haben

mfg


----------



## CeresPK (14. Dezember 2008)

Hmm XFX und ATI oO

mir passt das gar nicht zusammen.
Zudem war es nicht mal so das AMD/ATI gesagt hat das sie keine weiteren Hersteller mit Chips versorgen will weil sie nur die haben wollen die ATI auch in ihren schwereren Zeiten beigestanden haben.


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (14. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Hmm XFX und ATI oO
> 
> mir passt das gar nicht zusammen.
> Zudem war es nicht mal so das AMD/ATI gesagt hat das sie keine weiteren Hersteller mit Chips versorgen will weil sie nur die haben wollen die ATI auch in ihren schwereren Zeiten beigestanden haben.



Warum passt es denn nicht zusammen?

Wenn ATi das gesagt hat bzw. eine derartige Strategie verfolgen will, wäre das in meinen Augen fast schon dämlich. Einen Partner, der bisher immer nur die Konkurrenz "unterstützt" hat, für sich zu gewinnen, was gibt's besseres für's Firmen-ego? Ganz zu schweigen von den Verkaufszahlen...

mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Freddi_teh_Foxx schrieb:


> Wenn sie ganz weg von NV gehen, wäre das SEHR schlecht, viele verbinden XFX einfach mit NV, womit ich meine das viele XFX für einen Teil von NV halten/ gehalten haben. *Für eingefleischte Fan-Furze* wäre alleine das, das XFX beide unterstützt wahrscheinlich eine Todsünde, was ich persönlich aber SEHR begrüssen würde, da sie dadurch ja nur noch mehr Kunden ansprechen würden, und auch in der Vergangenheit sich mit ihren XXX-und-so-weiter Modellen einen gewissen Namen gemacht haben


Das willl ich jetzt aber überlesen haben. 

Zum Thema:
XFX wendet sich nicht komplett von Nvidia ab, sie werden weiterhin noch Nv Karten im Angebot haben.
Sie sind eben bloß kein exklusiver Boardpartner mehr.


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Gainward ist auch rüber zu ATI gewechselt und seitdem hab ich nichts mehr darüber gehört...also irgendwo


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (15. Dezember 2008)

@ BeachBoy08:

Mit dem Aussdruck meinte ich "richtige" Fanboys (und ja: ich kenne einige davon), die sagen: "XFX gehört zu NV. Wenn die jetzt auch ATi anbieten, mag ich die nicht mehr", oder so....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. Dezember 2008)

Naja, so was würde ich als Trottel (sry aber ist so ) bezeichnen.


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (15. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Naja, so was würde ich als Trottel (sry aber ist so ) bezeichnen.



Heh, tja da ist wirklich was wares dran...

mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Dezember 2008)

Da kenn ich auch son paar von


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

Na das sind doch mal gute Nachrichte....

XFX baute schon immer hervorragende Karten...."Schwarzes PCB" 

Mit ATI zusätzlich hat man ja dann wirklich die Auswahl....

Mfg


----------



## Totti (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ein nvidia fan  , aber irgendwie lässt mich das gefühl nicht los das ati bald ganz oben steht !
ich wollte mir die black edition gtx260 kaufen aber die ati 4870 hat mich irgend wie davon abgehalt .....wie verhext
ich warte jetzt auf die neuen modelle im januar und ich denke das es das richtige ist auf atis neue zu warten und natürlich auch nvidia ,hoffe das nvidia nicht schlap macht sonst muss ich fremd gehen 

gruss an alle 
euer totti


----------



## xTc (16. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile ist es offiziell.

Ab 2009 wird XFX Karten mit ATI/AMD-Chipsätzen vertreiben. Ab wann die ersten Karten erhältlich sein sollen, ist aber noch nicht bekannt.

Quelle:

*Fudzilla - AMD and XFX officially announce partnership*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. Dezember 2008)

Weißt du irgendwas darüber dass auch XFX Boards mit ATI chipsätzen kommen sollen?
Mit Nvidia Chipsätzen stellen die ja auch Boards her.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Dezember 2008)

heißt das jetzt das XFX keine NVs mehr herstellt, da steht ja Boardpartner, hoffentlich nicht


BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> ...
> Mit Nvidia Chipsätzen stellen die ja auch Boards her.


hoffentlich stellen die die auch noch weiter her


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. Dezember 2008)

XFX stellt auch weiterhin Nvidia Grafikkarten her, keine Sorge. 
Die Mainboard sind aber glaub ich in Zusammenarbeit mit EVGA entstanden, vom Design her sehen die ja ziemlich ähnlich aus. 

Vielleicht holt sich XFX ja auch Gigabyte oder DFI oder ka ins Boot und baut zusammen mit denen AMD Boards.
Wäre doch mal geil mit seinem neuen XFX Board und dem Phenom II X4 940 rumprotzen zu können.


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Dezember 2008)

jup
,aber bei boards vertrau ich eher auf Gigabyte oder MSI


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis muss stimmen 

MfG


----------



## CyLord (17. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> XFX stellt auch weiterhin Nvidia Grafikkarten her, keine Sorge.
> Die Mainboard sind aber glaub ich in Zusammenarbeit mit EVGA entstanden, vom Design her sehen die ja ziemlich ähnlich aus.
> 
> Vielleicht holt sich XFX ja auch Gigabyte oder DFI oder ka ins Boot und baut zusammen mit denen AMD Boards.
> Wäre doch mal geil mit seinem neuen XFX Board und dem Phenom II X4 940 rumprotzen zu können.



Ich sehe nicht, dass die überhaupt eigene Hauptplatinen bauen können. Ich glaube eher, dass man sie im Auftrag fertigen lässt.

Ist natürlich nicht schlecht für AMD/ATI einen weiteren Partner zu haben. XFX, wie auch EVGA sehe ich aber von den Herstellern als nicht ganz so wichtig an.


----------



## CyLord (17. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> jup
> ,aber bei boards vertrau ich eher auf Gigabyte oder MSI



Naja, obwohl die gerade bei AMD-Boards schon viel Mist verbockt haben... Ich setze da doch lieber auf DFI und Jetway.


----------



## xTc (17. Dezember 2008)

*@ Bloemfontein:*

Nein, XFX ist nun nur kein _Nvidia-Only-Partner_ mehr so wie EVGA. Trotzdem stellen sie weiter Nvidia-Karten her.




ATIFan22 schrieb:


> jup
> ,aber bei boards vertrau ich eher auf Gigabyte oder MSI




Schlecht sind die aktuellen Boards von XFX nicht. Es liegt einzig und alleine am Chipsatz, z.B. Nforce 780i SLI.... 


Ich hoffe aber, XFX bleibt seiner Linie treu und bringt Karten mit schwarzem PCB. Vielleicht sogar noch mit eigener Kühllösung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *@ Bloemfontein:*
> 
> Nein, XFX ist nun nur kein _Nvidia-Only-Partner_ mehr so wie EVGA. Trotzdem stellen sie weiter Nvidia-Karten her.
> 
> ...


ICh bin sehr erfreut, das XFX weiterhin NV karten herstellt, hab mir das zwar so halb gedacht, allerdings hab ich aus dem englischne text das anders verstanden, da mein Englisch da noch nicht so recht reicht
Eigene Kühlösungen wären echt Klasse am besten zB für die GTX280 XT


----------



## killer89 (17. Dezember 2008)

Und am Besten leise... meine Sapphire HD 4870 ist ja wohl eine Qual für die Ohren...(nicht Ref-Design, sogar das war schon laut, aber jetzt?)

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Und am Besten leise... meine Sapphire HD 4870 ist ja wohl eine Qual für die Ohren...(nicht Ref-Design, sogar das war schon laut, aber jetzt?)
> 
> MfG


Meinst du die hier?
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Der Kühler sieht ja stark nach einem Zalman VF1000 mit anderem Kühler aus, der soll ja bei höheren Drehzahlen auch nicht gerade leise sein.


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh nicht, weshalb man einen noch lauteren Kühler verbaut, als im Referenz-Design, obwohl der ja nicht laut ist.

Trotzdem muss man dafür mehr Kohle ausgeben und da sollte das schon eine Verbesserung sein und nicht das Gegenteil.


----------



## killer89 (17. Dezember 2008)

Richtig, das ist das richtige Modell, dass ich aus der RMA bekommen hab... 
Aber nochmal werd ich die nicht wegschicken, bekomme ja ohnehin nix anderes und noch länger @ low detail zocken? neee

MfG


----------



## rabensang (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich dann schon auf das 890GX Board und die HD 5870 Black Edition im Dragon Gaming Bundle.  Geil....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Dezember 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich freu mich dann schon auf das 890GX Board und die HD 5870 Black Edition im Dragon Gaming Bundle.  Geil....


Da fehlt aber noch der Phenom II.
Sonst ist es ja keine kompleete Dragon Plattform.


----------



## msix38 (18. Dezember 2008)

Das is doch nichts super aufregendes.


----------



## sniggerz (22. Dezember 2008)

nichts großartiges?   doch ... PRO AMD/ATI


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Und am Besten leise... meine Sapphire HD 4870 ist ja wohl eine Qual für die Ohren...(nicht Ref-Design, sogar das war schon laut, aber jetzt?)
> 
> MfG


natürlich, leise auch
ich finde, wenn ein hersteller den lüfter tauscht, sollte dieser nicht nur besser kühlen, sondern auch leiser sein, sonst bringt der ja nichts


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man den Lüfter auf 40% festsetzt, dann ist der Lärmpegel (für mich) erträglich, allerdings hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Spawas net so gut gekühlt werden... hatte schon öfter VPU-Recover bei f@h... 
Die Chiptemperatur ist auch bei 40% um ca. 20° niedriger, aber überzeugen will mich die Kühlung, vor allem der Spawas nich (zumindest glaub ich, dass die zu warm werden...)

MfG


----------



## Eckism (24. Dezember 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Lüfter auf 40% festsetzt, dann ist der Lärmpegel (für mich) erträglich, allerdings hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Spawas net so gut gekühlt werden... hatte schon öfter VPU-Recover bei f@h...
> Die Chiptemperatur ist auch bei 40% um ca. 20° niedriger, aber überzeugen will mich die Kühlung, vor allem der Spawas nich (zumindest glaub ich, dass die zu warm werden...)
> 
> MfG




Montagsmodell???

Ich hab die gleiche (1GB) und ich höre sie gar nicht, bis auf das "aufheulen"(beim zocken ca. 1mal die Stunde) ist sie recht leise! Meine alte X1900XT, die war richtig laut!


----------



## push@max (24. Dezember 2008)

Eckism schrieb:


> Meine alte X1900XT, die war richtig laut!



Das war damals eine sehr geile Karte, hatte aber eine heftige Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## killer89 (24. Dezember 2008)

Eckism schrieb:


> Montagsmodell???
> 
> Ich hab die gleiche (1GB) und ich höre sie gar nicht, bis auf das "aufheulen"(beim zocken ca. 1mal die Stunde) ist sie recht leise! Meine alte X1900XT, die war richtig laut!


Ganz schlechter Scherz... das wäre schon mein drittes... vielleicht haste auch einfach nicht so gute Ohren wie ich  

MfG und frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das war damals eine sehr geile Karte, hatte aber eine heftige Wärmeentwicklung.


Na gegen die HD2900XT war das ein Pups...


----------

